# Bocina de Teatro en Casa



## CrYou (Abr 22, 2007)

*Por donde empezar... *Pues varias veces la bocina de mi teatro en casa habia sufrido muchas caidas pero hasta hace 2 dias se escucha un ruido extraño y pues me aventure a abrirla y tratar de repararla pero no encuentro la forma de abrirla, pienso que es con mucha fuerza pero como no son mias las bocinas prefiero no utilizar la fuerza bruta.

El modelo de la bocina es SS-MSP67SR de la marca SONY, el teatro en casa es HT-DDW670 tambien Sony.

El Objetivo de este nuevo tema es:
¿Como abrir la bocina y alguna sugerencia de como repararla?


----------



## palomo (Abr 23, 2007)

hola amigo cryou lamentablemente abrir este tipo de baflesillo tiene el incombeniente que biene pegado, muchos de ellos es posible abrirlos quitando primero la malla protectora (es de tela) pero esta muchas veces tambien viene pegada, si es posible que puedas observar a travez de ella y ver si la bocina se encuentra montada sobre la superficie del bafle te recomiendo que quites la malla protectora despegandola con mucho cuidado y la bocina por lo regular se encuentra sostenida por 4 tornillos, el otro caso que este montada internamente si es el caso no te queda otra forma que despegues la tapa frontal, ojo observa si el baffle está formado por un cuerpo entero el caso seria el primero, te recomiendo antes que empieces a hacer la reparacion te consigas cualquier otra bocina de la misma impedancia que las de tu teatro y las conectes para ver si la falla no probiene de tu sistema, en caso que no sea la falla de tu amplificador con mucho cuidado empieza el desarmado de tus baffles solo que dudo un poco que estos se salven de algun arañazo y ve pensando que al despegarlos debes conseguir algun buen pegamento para volverlos a unir, aparte del cambio de bocina ya que una bocina dañada y reparada pierde mucha sencibilidad si el trabajo no es echo por un profecional, mi recomendacion es que te consigas un juego nuevo para sustituir las dañadas, te saldra mas barato y te ahorraras muchos dolores de cabeza, ya que estos baffles son faciles de conseguir.

Saludos  Atte: Palomo


----------



## CrYou (Abr 24, 2007)

*Muchas Gracias*
Tratare de abrirlas y ver si las puedo reparar y pues como ultima opcion tendre que comprar una nueva.
Solo un punto la malla no es de tela, es de metal y esta mas dificil de despegar (en estos momentos lo estoy intentando, jejeje).


----------

